# new piano concerto



## Ampersand Man (Aug 10, 2008)

what do you guys think about this i just wrote this?


----------



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

Parts of it are very good - a strong Mozart influence by the sounds of it - but some of your dissonances seem too adventurous. Unprepared or unresolved dissonances are useful, of course - but it's usually a good idea to surround them with a thick texture. At bar 44, for example, the crunching piano and string parts just sound muddled. Also, the piano probably ought to be accompanied throughout its solo - this would be more balanced.
The ending sounds abrupt, as though the piece is unfinished - in fact I think you have ended on an 'interrupted cadence', which is not generally used to end things. Try listening to the endings of various classical concerti, or indeed almost any piece; the ending will almost always be a 'perfect cadence' - chord V to chord I (but of course you already knew that). Sometimes the last notes will be 3-1, but the ending in general is usually built on chords V and I.
Overall, though, a good deal of well-handled material is certainly present. I especially like your ornamentation.


----------

